# Solved: firefox proxy problem



## cUj088 (May 12, 2007)

my mozilla firefox is acting up ever since this it always says "The proxy server is refusing connections" and when i go to connection settings in the browser it alway set to manual proxy configuration local host and port 8182 but when i click on the option auto detect or click direct connection to internet and click ok it works but when i close and reopen it at the manual thing again my other browsers are fine it just firefox that is acting wierd i dont think its a virus or anything


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

See if you have a *User.js* file that may be locking the proxy setting.
 User.js file locks certain preferences


----------



## cUj088 (May 12, 2007)

thanks that was the problem everything is fine now


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You are very welcome. 
You can mark this solved from the thread tools at the top of your post.


----------

